# Can't decide



## mratkinson67 (6 mo ago)

I am looking for a tractor. I have it down to either the CK3510SE HST or the CX3510. I have 10 acres around 7 wooded 3 open. Mostly cutting grass with a finish mower. ( I will be getting)
And moving downed trees and dirt around. One other concern is I am a bigger guy. 6'1" around 350#. I seem comfortable on both but that is just sitting on them at the dealership. Sorry for the long note but wanted to give all my info. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Would that be a CK3510E HST vs a CX2510? 
I would tend to go for the bigger tractor. Are you going to have it equipped with a Front End Loader?


----------



## mratkinson67 (6 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum! Would that be a CK3510E HST vs a CX2510?
> I would tend to go for the bigger tractor. Are you going to have it equipped with a Front End Loader?


Yes sorry I would be getting a loader with either tractor.


----------



## JB Freeman (9 mo ago)

After using a smaller tractor for a few years it was a pleasure (too use) a larger compact tractor. Easier to get on and off, more room to actually move around on. I’d go for the larger tractor.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Go bigger and given the large amount of wooded area, you will be wanting the HST for sure. It’s more suited for front loader use than a gear drive.

I see a grapple in your future, so if front aux hookups are an option, get it now. Cheaper and better setup to do it at dealer than adding on some bastardized cumbersome system.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I will tell you that I am 6'4" and 280 and last spring I traded my CS2210 for a CK3510SE HST open station and I love it for my small tractor......Plenty of room and very comfortable with the adjustable spring seat...........Go for the 3510 is my vote.....Also, I wear a size 13 E boot and no problem with the pedals either.....


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Have you checked out the LS blue tractors??

willy


----------



## mratkinson67 (6 mo ago)

willy81 said:


> Have you checked out the LS blue tractors??
> 
> willy


Yes I have. There is a dealership closer to me. But when I looked up reviews it kinda steered me away.


----------



## FAS Kioti (Aug 10, 2021)

mratkinson67 said:


> I am looking for a tractor. I have it down to either the CK3510SE HST or the CX3510. I have 10 acres around 7 wooded 3 open. Mostly cutting grass with a finish mower. ( I will be getting)
> And moving downed trees and dirt around. One other concern is I am a bigger guy. 6'1" around 350#. I seem comfortable on both but that is just sitting on them at the dealership. Sorry for the long note but wanted to give all my info. Thanks


I have a smaller


mratkinson67 said:


> I am looking for a tractor. I have it down to either the CK3510SE HST or the CX3510. I have 10 acres around 7 wooded 3 open. Mostly cutting grass with a finish mower. ( I will be getting)
> And moving downed trees and dirt around. One other concern is I am a bigger guy. 6'1" around 350#. I seem comfortable on both but that is just sitting on them at the dealership. Sorry for the long note but wanted to give all my info. Thanks


²
I have a smaller CX2510 SE HST. The added SE features have been well worth it to me. Like: better seat, armrests, floor mat, tilt wheel to name a few. You will also get the "linked pedal" with your larger CK SE model. If I had to do it all over again I would still get the SE. More $'s...but worth it in the long term.
Good luck,
FAS


mratkinson67 said:


> I am looking for a tractor. I have it down to either the CK3510SE HST or the CX3510. I have 10 acres around 7 wooded 3 open. Mostly cutting grass with a finish mower. ( I will be getting)
> And moving downed trees and dirt around. One other concern is I am a bigger guy. 6'1" around 350#. I seem comfortable on both but that is just sitting on them at the dealership. Sorry for the long note but wanted to give all my info. Thanks


----------



## Massey 2635 JT (Nov 29, 2021)

mratkinson67 said:


> I am looking for a tractor. I have it down to either the CK3510SE HST or the CX3510. I have 10 acres around 7 wooded 3 open. Mostly cutting grass with a finish mower. ( I will be getting)
> And moving downed trees and dirt around. One other concern is I am a bigger guy. 6'1" around 350#. I seem comfortable on both but that is just sitting on them at the dealership. Sorry for the long note but wanted to give all my info. Thanks


All I can say is grapple , quick connect / bobcat setup for your implements , and 4 wheel drive. 59 horse are better. Comfort shouldnt be a problem. No tractor is that comfortable 😂 but they' re very uncomfortable, when your paying for one, that can't do the job 💪👍


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

I have a CK 3510 HST and love it. I faced the same decision and am very glad I got the bigger one. I use it to mow and lift logs onto my sawmill primarily, but sometimes use the bucket to move dirt. I have enjoyed the extra loading capacity fo the larger tractor. Highly recommend it!


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a CK3510HS and love it. Have Plowed 20 acres {2 bottom ford), plowed snow with pusher, bushhog etc. My Son has been using it to rake and small sq. bale hay on above 20 acres Only thing I find hard to reach is the PTO selector. Must have 3rd function, 2 hyd on rear. Thinking of getting a bigger one with cab and air. Have fun.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

ck3510hb said:


> I have a CK3510HS and love it. Have Plowed 20 acres {2 bottom ford), plowed snow with pusher, bushhog etc. My Son has been using it to rake and small sq. bale hay on above 20 acres Only thing I find hard to reach is the PTO selector. Must have 3rd function, 2 hyd on rear. Thinking of getting a bigger one with cab and air. Have fun.


The new ones have the PTO selector on the right side of the seat and very easy to get to......


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

unsquidly said:


> The new ones have the PTO selector on the right side of the seat and very easy to get to......


Thats good then. Dont suppose any have moisture meter for hay built in-- lol. My son wants one, twist, break and sniff are not scientific any more.


----------



## David Coles (Nov 29, 2021)

I have a CK22 HST. I bought it as the weight allowed me tow it without using a breakaway car trailer but one with only overrun brakes. I'm 6'3" around 250 lbs and have added a Bobcat 4 in 1 bucket which is Euro hitch ( the Bobcat is the same but white ) it is a fantastic unit. I Have friend who sold his CK22 for the 35 hp unit as he has 40 acres and it is perfect for the job. My CK22 would not slash uphill with a 5' slasher but was fine with a 4'6" slasher so the 35 hp tractor should be fine with a 6' ? finishing mower. I'd go for the HST unit it makes hooking up different gear to the 3pl very easy particularly if using the pto and gives great control at slow speeds. I would also suggest getting a 3pl quick hitch if you end up with several 3pl items.


----------



## drclean (9 mo ago)

mratkinson67 said:


> Yes I have. There is a dealership closer to me. But when I looked up reviews it kinda steered me away.


i have a xr4145, cab tractor, had a little trouble with it when new, but the last 2 years it has been working fine, mine is a synchromesh shuttle


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

ck3510hb said:


> Thats good then. Dont suppose any have moisture meter for hay built in-- lol. My son wants one, twist, break and sniff are not scientific any more.



LOL......Nope and I still use the "twist, break and sniff method" also........Still works just fine for me....No moldy hay and no hay barn fires so I must be doing well with it......We put up about 2,000 square bales and about 50 round bales a year with that method......LOL


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

David Coles said:


> I have a CK22 HST. I bought it as the weight allowed me tow it without using a breakaway car trailer but one with only overrun brakes. I'm 6'3" around 250 lbs and have added a Bobcat 4 in 1 bucket which is Euro hitch ( the Bobcat is the same but white ) it is a fantastic unit. I Have friend who sold his CK22 for the 35 hp unit as he has 40 acres and it is perfect for the job. My CK22 would not slash uphill with a 5' slasher but was fine with a 4'6" slasher so the 35 hp tractor should be fine with a 6' ? finishing mower. I'd go for the HST unit it makes hooking up different gear to the 3pl very easy particularly if using the pto and gives great control at slow speeds. I would also suggest getting a 3pl quick hitch if you end up with several 3pl items.


With the new style telescoping lower 3 point arms, I feel that a 3 point quick hitch is a waste of money......I use about 5 or 6 three point implements on a regular basis with my little tractor and never thought it was that much work to hook and unhook......It makes you have to get off the tractor and give each implement, at least, a quick look over before you use them.....


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

unsquidly said:


> LOL......Nope and I still use the "twist, break and sniff method" also........Still works just fine for me....No moldy hay and no hay barn fires so I must be doing well with it......We put up about 2,000 square bales and about 50 round bales a year with that method......LOL


Total so far is 82 rounds at 1100. lbs. 900 squares at 50 lb and mowing today I hope. That appendicitis burst has messed me up. All sold and burs for this last field. Then a second cutting on the alfalfa field. Feels good.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

*unsquidly wait until you get in your
780's or 80's then tell us about the
quick hitch that you don't need it as
it don't take much to get on and off
the tractor to do the hook ups.

Then again some people just like the
easy way of doing things

willy*


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

willy81 said:


> *unsquidly wait until you get in your
> 780's or 80's then tell us about the
> quick hitch that you don't need it as
> it don't take much to get on and off
> ...



Willy,
I don't see any way I will live that long so it will not be an issue for me.........I will be very lucky to make it to 70 and probably more like 65 to 67 is my max years.......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

unsquidly said:


> Willy,
> I don't see any way I will live that long so it will not be an issue for me.........I will be very lucky to make it to 70 and probably more like 65 to 67 is my max years.......


Oh,, you'll make it! It's just the way nature gets even with us for not taking better care of ourselves!! LOL


----------



## drclean (9 mo ago)

mratkinson67 said:


> Yes I have. There is a dealership closer to me. But when I looked up reviews it kinda steered me away.


I have a xr4145, had some trouble for a while all fixed under warenty, has been running fine lately it is now 7 years old, has air and cab, great for summer and winter use, I also have a tc35 new holland open cab, we use it a lot also


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

*unsquidly Not a lot you can do about growing old
except eat right and you can pike fun at it, when I was 40 they told me I had spurs but I don't even have a horse then when I was 80 they told me I had shingles but I don't do roofs either! With the high price of meat it would pay you to become a veggie person as its a lot healthier and cheaper way to live and you will be suprised how good you will feel *I went to purchase some chicken in the can it jumped $10 in a week! Has the beef jumped also??? Know that a lot of critters died but they don't know from what??? really??
Many years ago someone asked me where do you get your protein from if you don't eat meat? One pound of beans is equal to four pounds of meat. Beans a whole lot cheaper than meat. A couple of weeks ago looked at the price of a package of stake only $18+ pound

*willy*


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

willy81 said:


> *unsquidly Not a lot you can do about growing old
> except eat right and you can pike fun at it, when I was 40 they told me I had spurs but I don't even have a horse then when I was 80 they told me I had shingles but I don't do roofs either! With the high price of meat it would pay you to become a veggie person as its a lot healthier and cheaper way to live and you will be suprised how good you will feel *I went to purchase some chicken in the can it jumped $10 in a week! Has the beef jumped also??? Know that a lot of critters died but they don't know from what??? really??
> Many years ago someone asked me where do you get your protein from if you don't eat meat? One pound of beans is equal to four pounds of meat. Beans a whole lot cheaper than meat. A couple of weeks ago looked at the price of a package of stake only $18+ pound
> 
> *willy*



Since I raise my own beef and chickens and trade for pork and catch fish, I am fine with my meat diet and it costs me very little.......As for the eating right and feeling good, I do make a very good attempt to eat right but with some of the things I have going on eating right is not going to do a whole hell of a lot to counter act them......Been exposed to some nasty crap over the years and the effects of that are not reversible and starting to show up little by little.....I am being told that this will do nothing but get worse and what is going to greatly shorten my life span but I am going to go out enjoying every minute of it......LOL


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Oh,, you'll make it! It's just the way nature gets even with us for not taking better care of ourselves!! LOL



I hope you are correct, Bill........I am betting that the good Lord has a sense of humor and he will keep me around just for the laughs if nothing else......LOL


----------

